# Virtual Recruiter



## dustinm (20 Nov 2008)

This idea has been floating around in my head, I thought I'd get the community's opinion about it. It's not difficult from a technical standpoint, but wheter it would serve any use is a different matter.

Basically, the idea is to have a computer program that takes all the knowledge gathered on this website and put it into a database, with neat categories and such, so that people looking for information could get it fast.

Now, I see the potential downfalls. If you're looking for information you should be able to search the forums to find it. But sometimes you just want a fast answer and don't want to read through pages of a thread.

My plan would be to have the program refer to an offline database (which could be updated as needed). This would also give people without access to the Internet access to the Milnet.ca and company.

Good idea? Bad idea? Totally useless?


----------



## Niteshade (20 Nov 2008)

Do you have any idea just how much info is on this forum? It's staggering. I have spent countless hours reading on this site, and I haven't even scratched the surface.

If it was made like a Wiki Project, it might be decent/feasible... however then there may be mis-information dumped into it.

Cool idea though. I'll stick to the search engine.

Nites


----------



## Shamrock (20 Nov 2008)

Aren't there a bunch of relevant FAQ's stickied?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Nov 2008)

And there is also a wiki page


----------



## dustinm (20 Nov 2008)

Niteshade said:
			
		

> Do you have any idea just how much info is on this forum? It's staggering. I have spent countless hours reading on this site, and I haven't even scratched the surface.
> 
> If it was made like a Wiki Project, it might be decent/feasible... however then there may be mis-information dumped into it.
> 
> ...



Well, that's kind of what I was getting at. The information available is staggering. If we could distill it down to answers for the most common questions, then we might be able to save a whole lot of searching and posting as such.

[quote author="Shamrock"]Aren't there a bunch of relevant FAQ's stikied?[/quote]

There are, but in retrospect those posts were never intended to be FAQ's, they were just standard questions. Thus important information can end up buried among the rests of the posts. An example of a question might be, "What is a purple trade?" The answer (while easily searchable in this case) may be buried among multiple posts and even searching makes it difficult to pull up some of the more common information floating about. (Actually, on the fly, the thought of including a dictionary may be useful.)

I realize all the information is already here, but acting as the equivalent of Facebook to a phone book, address book, and calendar, the ability to distill information and bring it altogether in one simple, clean interface may prove useful (in my opinion...whether the community agrees is another thing  )

[quote author="NFLD Sapper"]And there is also a wiki page[/quote]

Ah, I wasn't aware of that. Thanks for the info


----------



## Marshall (20 Nov 2008)

While a decent idea, It would not work due to the mass amounts of repeated questions and responses (all varied too). It would be far easier for someone to sit down and retype all the information into refined pages.. and even that would take forever.


----------



## kratz (20 Nov 2008)

I agree it is a good idea. Another challenge in making it useful and relevant is to keep the information current and up to date with all the regular changes in names, terms, acronyms  and/or references in use from day to day.


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Nov 2008)

IIRC, the U.S. Army web site has a 'Virtual Recruiter'. It's actually pretty cool too.


----------



## dapaterson (20 Nov 2008)

Sound slike the old "ELIZA" computer program, just with a larger database to draw on.

Personally, I prefer to use google queries, using "site:forums.army.ca key words or phrases", but that's just me.  Perhaps somone could build a simplified front end for such things.


----------



## dustinm (20 Nov 2008)

The Beaver said:
			
		

> IIRC, the U.S. Army web site has a 'Virtual Recruiter'. It's actually pretty cool too.



Yes, they do. I just went over to GoArmy and checked it out (you know, they REALLY push the Army over there. Makes me wonder how many soldiers enlisted on a glamourized view of things.)

http://www.goarmy.com/ChatWithStar.do#

Example of a conversation with said Virtual Recruiter (Gomez was my pseudonym for this session):


```
SGT STAR: Welcome. Please log in by clicking 'Log In' or 'Create an Account' in the lower window to gain access to more features.

How can I help you today?

Gomez: What kind of advancement opportunities are present in the Army?
SGT STAR: The Army has many interesting jobs in different areas, provided you qualify and a vacancy exists.
I can search for jobs if you tell me what you're interested in, or you can browse through the job categories to the right.

Gomez: Would I make a good soldier?
SGT STAR: Displayed below are answers that I believe are related to your question.

What is an enlisted soldier?
BCT Communication
Housing Allowance

Gomez: Will I be deployed?
SGT STAR: In times of war, deployment is likely. The possibility of deployment depends on your MOS and unit of assignment. 
All Soldiers must be strong, trained and ready upon assignment to a unit and prior to any deployment, including training exercises, 
humanitarian missions or combat operations. In general, deployments last a maximum of one year. If you join the Army at the 
age of 17, you will not be eligible to deploy until you are 18 years of age.

Gomez: Will I get to see my family in the Army?
SGT STAR: Your friends and family are welcome to visit you at most times once you get to your first
assignment. However, there will be times during your term, depending on your unit's mission, 
that you will be unavailable to your non-military friends and family. During Basic Training, family
members and friends are encouraged to attend Family Day and your graduation.

Gomez: Is Basic Training Difficult?
SGT STAR: Basic Combat Training is both demanding and challenging, but well worth it. 
It should be viewed as an opportunity to gain valuable strengths and skills. During these 
nine weeks, you'll become physically and mentally stronger-capable of taking on any 
mission the Army gives you.

Gomez: Can I be in the Special Forces?
SGT STAR: Special Forces Soldiers are the Army's most specialized experts in 
unconventional warfare. They make up a strategic multi-purpose force capable 
of a rapid response to various contingencies around the world. These highly skilled
Soldiers are trained in various missions and environments and are sometimes called
 on to survive for months behind enemy lines.

Gomez: I don't want to kill anything
SGT STAR: All Soldiers are required to learn marksmanship, hand-to-hand combat
and other tactics related to combat. Soldiers depend on each other during combat 
operations. If you are not willing to use your training, then perhaps the Army is
not for you.

Gomez: kill kill kill
SGT STAR: While it may be possible to deploy and fight in a war, joining the
Army is not about killing anyone. You may or may not be involved in that type
of situation; however, serving in the United States Army is about serving and
defending your country.
```

Edit: OK, there's no way to make the text in the box any bigger. I tried :blotto:

Now, I think that answers several common questions people might have about the US Army. Instead of having a question-based option though, I think presenting things in a searchable database would be more effective.

As for the challenges of keeping it updated and relevant, I haven't figured out a solution to that just yet  A wiki system with mod-approval might work.


----------



## Marshall (20 Nov 2008)

dustinm said:
			
		

> Yes, they do. I just went over to GoArmy and checked it out (you know, they REALLY push the Army over there. Makes me wonder how many soldiers enlisted on a glamourized view of things.)
> 
> http://www.goarmy.com/ChatWithStar.do#
> 
> ...



A Wiki system would be great. As long as (like you said) it has to be approved to keep accurate. Milnet.ca could make a great one, maybe even make their subscribers the approvers (or the only ones who may most data etc). Another + for subscribing I guess. 

But again, its all tedious. I have never had a HARD time finding information here, although sometimes it is a bit dated..


----------



## George Wallace (20 Nov 2008)

Marshall said:
			
		

> A Wiki system would be great. As long as (like you said) it has to be approved to keep accurate. Milnet.ca could make a great one, maybe even make their subscribers the approvers (or the only ones who may most data etc). Another + for subscribing I guess.
> 
> But again, its all tedious. I have never had a HARD time finding information here, although sometimes it is a bit dated..



I guess you must be a "Newbie".

Milnet.ca has a Wiki system......Just look at the top of the list under the "Information" Tab at the top.


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Nov 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I guess you must be a "Newbie".
> 
> Milnet.ca has a Wiki system......Just look at the top of the list under the "Information" Tab at the top.


Yeah George I didn't find out about the Wiki that's here until sometime this year when I was farting around. Guess it isn't shown off a whole lot.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Nov 2008)

dustinm said:
			
		

> Basically, the idea is to have a computer program that takes all the knowledge gathered on this website and put it into a database, with neat categories and such, so that people looking for information could get it fast.



Hmmm.  I am not a DB SME or a DBA type by any means and Mike can clarify on this perhaps...but...this site is exactly what you are describing in its current state is it not?

The backend of this site is a database (records), broken into forums that are further broken down into threads/topics (neat catagories) with a working search engine (allows people looking for information to get it fast...compared to having to read every database record, so in essence, designed and/or user-specific queries).

So what you are proposing exists does it not?  What you seem to be talking about then is more functionality in the GUI/front end that the users see??


----------



## George Wallace (20 Nov 2008)

;D

Some people just can't see the forest for the trees.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Nov 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> Some people just can't see the forest for the trees.



Well maybe they are onto something George!  Inspired, I had a 5 Hour Energy Drink, and then put together a quick version of a Virtual Recruiter GUI (Graphical User Interface) from this site for people who want information that is relevant to the CF recruiting process!  Mike will love this!

Check out my proposed GUI in its initial design stage here.   8)


----------



## Marshall (20 Nov 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I guess you must be a "Newbie".
> 
> Milnet.ca has a Wiki system......Just look at the top of the list under the "Information" Tab at the top.



Never even heard of a Wiki in the year Ive been on this forum. heh. Good to know I suppose.


----------



## dustinm (20 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  I am not a DB SME or a DBA type by any means and Mike can clarify on this perhaps...but...this site is exactly what you are describing in its current state is it not?
> 
> The backend of this site is a database (records), broken into forums that are further broken down into threads/topics (neat catagories) with a working search engine (allows people looking for information to get it fast...compared to having to read every database record, so in essence, designed and/or user-specific queries).
> 
> So what you are proposing exists does it not?  What you seem to be talking about then is more functionality in the GUI/front end that the users see??



Well, basically that's what I'm saying. If we take the information available in DB #1 (Milnet.ca) and then we clean it up (remove non-question/answer material) we've acheived the desired result. However when someone says, "What's the average length of time from application to BMQ?" they may have to dig through several threads before they find the information they're looking for ("It depends.  ), whereas with a simple GUI connected to a question/answer that may not be as difficult.


----------



## Marshall (20 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Well maybe they are onto something George!  Inspired, I had a 5 Hour Energy Drink, and then put together a quick version of a Virtual Recruiter GUI (Graphical User Interface) from this site for people who want information that is relevant to the CF recruiting process!  Mike will love this!
> 
> Check out my proposed GUI in its initial design stage here.   8)



Looks like that energy drink paid off


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Well maybe they are onto something George!  Inspired, I had a 5 Hour Energy Drink, and then put together a quick version of a Virtual Recruiter GUI (Graphical User Interface) from this site for people who want information that is relevant to the CF recruiting process!  Mike will love this!
> 
> Check out my proposed GUI in its initial design stage here.   8)



 :rofl: nice one EITS  :cheers:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Nov 2008)




----------



## medaid (21 Nov 2008)

Buahahaha... you're such a JA sometimes EITS


----------



## Shamrock (21 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Check out my proposed GUI in its initial design stage here.   8)



There's something wrong with your program.  Every time I ask it a question, it tells me to do a search.


----------



## dustinm (22 Nov 2008)

Would anybody be interested in a web-based interface that pairs a search with hand-picked "question/answer" form results that are ballooned to the top? Similar to the "relevancy" calculator but picked by humans to ensure if you're searching for "length of BMQ" that you can be sure your question is answered in this highlighted thread, or something.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Nov 2008)

dustinm said:
			
		

> Well, basically that's what I'm saying. If we take the information available in DB #1 (Milnet.ca) and then we clean it up (remove non-question/answer material) we've acheived the desired result. However when someone says, "What's the average length of time from application to BMQ?" they may have to dig through several threads before they find the information they're looking for ("It depends.  ), whereas with a simple GUI connected to a question/answer that may not be as difficult.



You know of course that the Courses in the CF are constantly being updated or changed, as are the lenghts of these courses.  BMQ is now 14 weeks; one week of Admin and 13 weeks of Training.  What will it be in six months time.  There are over 100 Trades in the CF, and each runs several different Levels of Training Courses.  Did I just hear you volunteer to keep track of them all and keep your DB updated hourly?     >


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Nov 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You know of course that the Courses in the CF are constantly being updated or changed, as are the lenghts of these courses.  BMQ is now 14 weeks; one week of Admin and 13 weeks of Training.  What will it be in six months time.  There are over 100 Trades in the CF, and each runs several different Levels of Training Courses.  Did I just hear you volunteer to keep track of them all and keep your DB updated hourly?     >



I'll second that  ;D


----------



## dustinm (22 Nov 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You know of course that the Courses in the CF are constantly being updated or changed, as are the lenghts of these courses.  BMQ is now 14 weeks; one week of Admin and 13 weeks of Training.  What will it be in six months time.  There are over 100 Trades in the CF, and each runs several different Levels of Training Courses.  Did I just hear you volunteer to keep track of them all and keep your DB updated hourly?     >



Yes. With the exception of weekdays, and the Christian and Jewish Sabbaths.


----------



## Marshall (23 Nov 2008)

dustinm said:
			
		

> Yes. With the exception of weekdays, and the Christian and Jewish Sabbaths.



Welcome to the rest of your life.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Nov 2008)

dustinm said:
			
		

> Yes. With the exception of weekdays, and the Christian and Jewish Sabbaths.



Still leaves evenings and nights.   ;D


----------



## TN2IC (23 Nov 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> There's something wrong with your program.  Every time I ask it a question, it tells me to do a search.



Okay I need a new keyboard now.  :rofl:


----------

